# She doesn't bark!



## Sivin

Cara is two and the second golden we've had. Though we know goldens aren't usually known as big barkers (though their bark is big) we would like her to bark sometimes -- such as when someone approaches the door. She doesn't. We just moved into a townhome with a common rear yard. Kids were playing out there and she didn't do a thing, just watched. No bark of greeting, nothing.

She can bark, just never does. Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Maxine is over 11 I can count on one hand how many times she has barked. She is afraid of her own voice, I like to say. I also like to say be careful what you wish for. It seems to go in extremes. Either they do or they do not. 

My last golden barked quite a bit when we lived in the apartment to noises in the hall. When we moved into our house she stopped and the lab started her "patrol". My current lab will bark at dogs near our home, not a lot. Teddi will bark but I am not sure at what (hee hee) I also taught Teddi to "speak" since she likes to "talk". She too is not a big barker but she will talk a lot. 

If your dogs not barking bothers you I suppose you could try to teach it to bark. I like a dog that doesn't bark.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I wish mine would bark less... they bark when they go out at 6 for their morning pee, and I have to get them right back in so as not to annoy the neighbours.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

We have had both ... keep in mind that a non-barker is a good neighbor. 
And you will learn that when Cara does bark it may be that she has something important to say. Our Opus was a non-barker, on the average, 3-4 times a year.... 

Examples.... 
Jeff and I had been dating about one week.... we were out for a walk with Opus when we came to a children's playground. Being in love and acting silly we got on the swings. well Opus had never seen Jeff on a swing and flying through the air before. She didn't like it one bit.... she must have barked 4-5 times. Stop! Stop? What are you doing? This is not good!. 

One day she didn't like the looks/smell of two men walking down the dock and she began barking and growling at them, it turned out they were carrying a bag of stolen boat electronics.

Jeff went out of town for 14 days and when he returned she barked once to tell him how much she missed him to scold him for being gone and to say welcome back home. The moment he reached out to scratch her head she leaned against him and let out a big deep sigh of relief.

We were on a camping trip and playing scrabble when Opus got up, walked over, stood between us on the scrabble board and softly 'woofed'... We went outside to investigate and discovered a racoon dragging off a sealed plastic bucket that contained the dog food.


Our current twosome Bob and Natasha are more verbal.... it seems to be an announcment of good news... Mom is home from work. Dad is home from work. There's the neighbor kid that is so much fun to play with. Oh boy, we are at the dog park, open the car door so we can go play.

I like owning non-barking dogs.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I agree about the "something to say" remark. The instances Maxine has barked has been in complete and udder fear on her end. Once I remember I was at the barn where I keep my horse, we were experiencing a snow storm. The kid who worked at the barn was plowing. He was bundled up from top to bottom, he walked in the barn wearing smelly unfamiliar clothing, Max could not see a face. She FREAKED OUT!!! We made Eric take off his hat and face mask so she could see it was him. Maxine LOVED Eric, once she saw who it was I think she felt foolish. No she was alarmed and had a right to be. 

She is NOT the protector in our house. I often wonder if she would react in a real threat. Who knows I hope we never have to find out.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I say count your blessings - the neighbors have 3 yappers - good golly they are annoying! And next door they have 2 Geese - now THEY can sound the alarm when something's amiss.:

Griff.. he's quiet unless there is something new in the backyard.. like the lawnmower :doh: or a pool ladder :doh: or bags of mulch outside the fence :doh:. BUT... when he barks I take notice because it's so rare.

Recently Griff put up a fuss outside and I came barreling out to see what was wrong - the neighbor and his friend were carrying a ladder out from behind their shed. Our neighbor nodded at his friend and said "Get him Griff!" - I didn't have the heart to tell him that Griff wasn't barking at either of them - it was the ladder! :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom

Cruiser has barked 3 times in 18 months. he just isnt a barker...The others bark.


----------



## sifuyono

Bruno almost no barking at all...
except when he afraid of some new stuff he never seen.
even when he want to poop, he just stand in front of the door and hoping someone will opened the door for him.
unfortunately, when there's no one know, the accident happened inside the house, yes he pee or poo inside the house
why don't you bark instead of just sitting in front of the door bruno??


----------



## BeauShel

Beau is not a big barker but does bark when someone comes to the door he lets out big deep barks. And Bama is a non barker, except when he wants you to play ball and if you ignore him. But my Shelby barks at everything. I prefer a nonbarker.


----------



## HovawartMom

Priska barked for the 1st time,when she was 3 but she used to growl,when someone knocked on the door or came in the yard!.
The day,I braught Titus,home,was the 1st time,she barked!.
Now she is the 1st,to alert but only for appropriate reasons!.


----------



## Fractal

Rocky will only bark when he's over excited or if I'm barking at him and so he thinks I want to talk lol...I mean he seriously comes over and gives a nice convo lol. 

I remember when I took him to the vet and there were loads of dogs and all of them wouldn't shut up, they had those annoying squeeky barks...Then finally a dog came in, sort of vicious. And the whole time Rocky had been quiet but this dog was annoying so Rocky got up and gave 3 LOUD barks and the room went dead silent. I just sat there so proud of my boy xD

Honey, my 12 week old Golden is a real barking warrior...Which I don't mind. She barks at Rockys food because she isn't allowed it, she barks at Rockys bone, she barks at Rocky to get up and play or to follow her. She barks often...But not to go outside for potty -_-


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Fractal said:


> Rocky will only bark when he's over excited or if I'm barking at him and so he thinks I want to talk lol...I mean he seriously comes over and gives a nice convo lol.
> 
> I remember when I took him to the vet and there were loads of dogs and all of them wouldn't shut up, they had those annoying squeeky barks...Then finally a dog came in, sort of vicious. And the whole time Rocky had been quiet but this dog was annoying so Rocky got up and gave 3 LOUD barks and the room went dead silent. I just sat there so proud of my boy xD
> 
> Honey, my 12 week old Golden is a real barking warrior...Which I don't mind. She barks at Rockys food because she isn't allowed it, she barks at Rockys bone, she barks at Rocky to get up and play or to follow her. She barks often...But not to go outside for potty -_-


Thanks for the good laugh... I can visualize each of the scenarios that you described.


----------



## riddle03

I have one of each Tucker (red) only barks if someone is at the door or pulling in the driveway. He does play growl when the two are wrestling.

Tanner (blonde) I taught to speak when he was young. GUESS WHAT - he won't shut up ! We tell him to be quiet and he usually gets a tennis ball or a duck in his mouth so he is muffled, but does not stop speaking. It's too funny.

I only pay attention when Tucker barks because I know that he is letting me know something is happening.


----------



## colton

Bodhi also rarely barks. He used to bark at the puppies at puppy pre school when playing but no longer barks at or around other dogs even if they are barking. I think I have heard him bark twice at home, once at a Cockatoo on my screen door and once at a burning candle in the kitchen, good thing too because I had forgotten about it!:doh:

My husband has been away for a couple of weeks and last night I heard him unlocking the front door and Bodhi just sat there....I was telling him that someone was breaking in and could he please scare them off and he looked at me as if I was crazy.:

I prefer the non barking type too, even if I have to scare the burglars off myself!:bowl:


----------



## Dallas Gold

> I like owning non-barking dogs


.

We taught our first golden to "speak" and "quiet" on command. He was perfect, except in the car and then he sounded like a laughing hyena. He once alerted us to a roof leak in our brand new house in the middle of the night, allowing us to get pans out to prevent floor damage. 
Our second golden sings and howls, sometimes in tune, most times not. I like a singing dog. His name is Barkley for his vicious bark,but he is generally discreet at home. He is quiet in the car, which threw us off when we first adopted him as we were used to a bunch of racket.
Our third Golden Toby, is a talker and we cannot get him to be quiet. We have not been able to teach him to quiet on command. If anything it makes him even louder. He talks about everything to us. He is our watchdog and lets us know if anything, including a leaf, blows down the street. He has different intonations for different feelings or thoughts he wants to communicate--from the it's time to get up bark (and tail chase), I'm hungry bark, let's go for a walk bark, there is a squirrel out front bark, the neighbors are walking bark, there is a dog or cat on the tv bark, the trash trucks are coming bark, I've been baaaad bark, where have you been bark, and let's play bark. While I really enjoy his ability to communicate his wishes to us, sometimes silence is golden. When he is gone, I will most likely look back and not remember his loud constant barking, but the fact he tried to communicate with us in his own unique way, and I'll miss him terribly. So, for now, I still hope we can teach him to use an "inside" voice and be quiet on command, but I appreciate his enthusiasm and zest for life and trying to communicate with us.


----------



## lizziebellie2007

Sometimes I wish I had a non barker, but then I realize that if it was me and I was a theif I would NEVER go into a house that had a dog with a vicious bark like Lizzie's. She only barks inside...:doh: She's too afraid to bark outside...then something might actually "get" her. She barks to tell me anything is outside... And now my lab puppy mimicks her and will "race" to the window to see what's she barking at and bark with her. :bowl:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Our first golden was very quiet. The only time she barked is when I came up the basement stairs on all 4's growling and saying (in my deep monster voice) I'M GONNA GETCHA! She went nuts for that.

I love the James Herriot story (All Creatures Great and Small) about the sheep dog Jip. Jip had never barked. He belong to a farmer who also had a second dog. As I remember the second dog, a pup, didn't show the promise or the farmer didn't have the time. Something like that. Anyway, the pup was sold to another farmer pretty far away. 

A long time later (years?) Jip and his farmer were at a herding trial where the pup (now an accomplished herding dog) was competing. After the pup finished her trial she looked across the field. Jip reared back and let out an earth shattering WOOF! It stunned everyone...it was the only woof he'd ever said.

The story is called "Just one Woof!


----------



## Heidi36oh

I can trade you dogs, mine are love to bark, Charlie is the worst of all of them. The Golden's bark if someone is at the door and Sadie joins in with Charlie when he barks at nothing.


----------



## allux00

Rusty is pretty vocal. He growls when he wants to go out or when he wants us to open the gate to give him some free roaming time. He barks at unfamiliar objects, when people wear hats, or sunglasses, or when a sound spooks him. He barks and growls his happy "roo roo's" when someone comes in the door.


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch and Snobear*

Count your Blessings!!

I have a Golden Retriever, named Smooch, and she and my Samoyed, Snobear, only Bark when someone walks by our Front Window or if they see our neigbors dogs over the fence in our backyard and Oh Yes, when someone comes over or my Hubby comes home!

They don't bark incessantly though, but it can get annoying at times.


----------

